# anyone interested in making a racing team in SE FL?



## razorseal (Jan 18, 2006)

anyone? I have a newport 27s avaliable that we can use... I have experience from dinghies and I''d like to upgrade to smaller size cruisers... if anyone is interested let me know... boat is docked in miami not too far from biscayne bay and the ocean

[email protected] is my email for anyone interested


----------

